# Board and Train Recommendations in NJ/NY/NYC - Issues with 10 mo. old SPoo



## heartofalionxo (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

I have a 10 month old female Standard, and looking to enroll her in a board and train program. Would you have any affordable and reputable recommendations in the NJ, NY, or NYC area? 

Current behavioral issues include: Jumping when excited. This happens when I come from being out, meeting new people, when playing with me or other family members, when being asked to sit before going on a walk and when being asked to sit for a treat. I also have another dog at home, and she will play nip at him. From what I understand that is a puppy behavior, but I think she should have outgrown that by now. I also recently moved to a big apartment complex with a dog park, and I noticed she has done the same with smaller dogs when playing with them. While on walks she also pulls on the leash, and does not walk at the pace I am walking. She will also try to run after squirrels or birds she sees near by.

Any tips I can use to help make this better in the mean time would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This is typical adolescent behavior
Not fun behavior, check out this thread
Poodle adolescent support group


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

What, exactly, do you mean by "board and train"? There are a few training facilities around me that have a variety of options that could be considered "board and train": from day care courses (drop the dog off one or two days a week for play group and training goals) to them literally keeping the dog 24/7 for x-amount of days/weeks. Knowing exactly what you're looking for would help narrow your search down. 

And why such a big search area? NYC, NY, and NJ covers a TON of ground. Any program worth spit will want you involved, in some way, at some point potentially to the point where you're in classes with your dog one or more days per week - so why not stay local? IMO Any program that doesn't require some sort of involvement of the owner would be a hard pass from me. If you don't learn right along with your dog then they're not going to RETAIN any of that training. They'll come home "perfect" but since you won't know how to handle them, guide them, or work with them they'll just REVERT within a few weeks or months.

I would call around local vets, groomers, etc etc and ask if anyone can suggest a kennel club or training facility that's nearby. Get signed up for group classes - or if you think she needs one on one work, do that. 

I don't see "behavioral problems" anywhere in what you've mentioned - but, to me, "behavioral problems" indicate actual problems with behavior. Aggression, for example. Or anxiety. What i see in your post is just an untrained puppy with normal puppy behaviors - and yes, she's a puppy and will be for a while. While some of the training issues you mentioned MAY have behavioral contributions, a lot of it appears to just be.... that she isn't trained and needs some lessons/boundaries. 

Jumping, for example, is just an excited behavior. She hasn't been taught NOT to jump and hasn't been given an alternate behavior to do in PLACE of jumping. This is a NORMAL puppy (or untrained adult) behavior. Easily fixed, too, at least in most cases.

Play biting is also a training thing more than a behavior thing - it's called bite inhibition and puppies learn it via feedback from their people and other dogs. If it's not acceptable, they need to be TAUGHT that and then be given alternate options - just like with jumping. However dogs DO use their mouths not unlike we use our hands. So some play biting isn't necessarily a bad or negative thing. It only becomes a "problem" when the dog isn't taught proper inhibition and doesn't have any manners or respect. 

Chasing things, or wanting to chase things, like birds or squirrels is a 100% NATURAL BEHAVIOR for any PREDATOR species. Dogs are predators. This is called a prey drive and ALL dogs have it. It takes TRAINING to TEACH a dog how to handle that natural instinct to chase/hunt. By handle i mean either teaching them to channel it in an acceptable way (flirt pole, lure course, etc) or ignore it. Some are better at learning to ignore this than others. 

And lastly, leash walking is ANOTHER training thing - dogs do not naturally know how to walk on a leash or that they have to walk WITH their person. YOU have to teach them to pay attention to you, stay near you, not pull, match your pace, etc. Or... YOU have to match THEIR pace. If not the whole time, at least some of the time. Humans move at a much slower natural pace than most animals. Your pup may be BORED. 

Poodles are hunting dogs. People tend to forget that. They are active and they need an outlet for that working energy. You can't expect a young high energy dog to just calmly figure out how to walk nicely, not jump, not chase, etc etc - you have to offer an outlet for their natural physical/mental energy, you have to work WITH THEM to show them what you want them to do, they need to be TRAINED and WORKED. 

I really do think some sort of group training class would be a good idea for you and your pup.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Agreed that it's normal teenager shenanigans. I would think about what you want out of a board and train. More than half of training is about training the human, since every interaction is a learning/training situation for a dog. Taking a class or even hiring a trainer would almost certainly cost less and be more helpful for long term behaviour and dog/human partnership than a board and train.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Your dog sounds pretty normal for a 10 month old spoo. Standard Poodles mature late, closer to age 2. They will be bouncy and bratty until that time. I would be very cautious about sending a poodle, or any dog for that matter, to a board and train facility. For pro trainers, time is money. They need to get results fast. Consequently, they tend to use harsh methods. They may cure the behavior you didn't like with these methods. In return you may find yourself with new unexpected issues, such as a dog that pees in terror when being handled by a male veterinarian. It is much better to take the dog, and yourself, to a weekly obedience class and do the homework with your dog yourself. This way you acquire the skills to handle your dog's shenanigans, and your dog learns to understand your expectations.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

if i may ask... why board and train? board and train teaches your dog to listen to the trainer... and not all of them use humane or ethical methods. dogs don't generalize well, and anything your trainer teaches the dog will have to be repeated at home by you to maintain the lessons learned. ultimately training is improving the bond between YOU and your dog. investing the same amount of time and money into a private trainer or training classes helps you learn how to communicate better with your dog, and have your dog more receptive to listening to you, it's give and take. 

i would be very, very apprehensive to send a dog to board & train programs because ultimately dog training is an unregulated industry and anyone can claim to be a dog trainer. finding an accredited (ccptd, karen pryor) at at the very least "fear free" would be the first step of training. 

having an adolescent dog is no joke, and i can wholeheartedly empathize with wanting a break or feeling overwhelmed. PF has many kind and supportive members who will cheer on your wins and strategize new solutions. if you need a break, i'd suggest a dog sitter (friend, family member or professional) or doggie daycare to give yourself a little break as often as you need, and training regularly to work towards a mutually respectful and beneficial relationship with your dog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like you have a typical immature poodle. 

Just like I wouldn’t recommend sending a toddler to boarding school to learn how to sit quietly at the dinner table, I would probably choose to work on this stuff yourself, with the help of a certified trainer.

Unless there are some actual behavioural issues that need specialized help (in which case I’d recommend consulting with a behaviourist), teaching poodle manners really just comes down to consistent positive reinforcement so your poodle learns that A = good things and B = nothing. This also means not inadvertently reinforcing undesirable behaviour.

For example, paying attention to a bouncing poodle is an example of reinforcing undesirable behaviour, even if that “attention” is something like a shove. If your poodle wants to play, you’ve now initiated play with that contact. Or if your poodle is sensitive to your moods, and knows she’s upset you, she may try to appease you by jumping _higher_ to reach your mouth. Eek! Classic miscommunication. But a good trainer can help you with this, and a good trainer will also help you stay realistic about what you can expect of a young dog. 

Here’s a good place to start: Certified Dog Trainer and Behavior Consultant Directory - CCPDT


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Agreed that these sound like young puppy traits. Nothing truly concerning, at least by the description you've given. All of them are things you can work on yourself or if you aren't comfortable, enrolling in an obedience class with an instructor. Poodles are sensitive dogs and respond best to positive training. 

You have to show your dog what you want and reward her when she does it. When walking, if she pulls that means the walk stops. When she is no longer pulling, that's when you walk again. Instead of jumping, teach her to sit when she gets excited and then give her a yummy treat. On your walks, you need to be vigilant. See the distractions (birds, deer, squirrels, etc) before your dog. Depending on your preference, you can train her to ignore them or let her sniff and watch briefly before continuing the walk. 

I am not a fan of board and training for all of the reasons noted by others. My sister's dog was sent to a board and training "facility". Their young pup with no prior training was immediately put into an E-collar (shock / vibrate). He was never given a chance to learn positive reinforcement. As a result, he ONLY listens when his collar is on. He has anxiety about having them put the collar on him and, after seeing him in person for myself, has anxiety when trying to obey a command. It's like _if I respond wrong, I'll get zapped_.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m not going to lie, there have been times I’ve fantasized about sending Phoebe to a board and train with a trainer Phoebe and I both know for a week. Honestly, if it were cheaper or I had unlimited $$$, I might have! But she is a certified dog trainer. She trains service dogs mostly, and I would really be using it as a break with someone who already knows my dog, already loves my dog, and who uses the same methods better than I do. I wouldn’t expect Phoebe to be any different upon return. Not because the trainer wouldn’t have done anything; I’m sure Phoebe would do tons of stuff with her. Kind of like sending the kids to grandmas for a week. It’s a novel experience for the dog/kid and a break for me.
I agree with the others though, board and train isn’t going to fix your dog. Time and patience, along with training with a CPDT, will.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I'll echo the thoughts of most others. These don't sound like behavioral issues - just adolescent issues. You can enroll in a training course or find a reputable breeder in your area to come out and work with both of you. I had a trainer come out twice when my standard was about 11 months. Most of the training was for me. I would never consider board and train.


----------



## heartofalionxo (8 mo ago)

TK9NY said:


> What, exactly, do you mean by "board and train"? There are a few training facilities around me that have a variety of options that could be considered "board and train": from day care courses (drop the dog off one or two days a week for play group and training goals) to them literally keeping the dog 24/7 for x-amount of days/weeks. Knowing exactly what you're looking for would help narrow your search down.
> 
> And why such a big search area? NYC, NY, and NJ covers a TON of ground. Any program worth spit will want you involved, in some way, at some point potentially to the point where you're in classes with your dog one or more days per week - so why not stay local? IMO Any program that doesn't require some sort of involvement of the owner would be a hard pass from me. If you don't learn right along with your dog then they're not going to RETAIN any of that training. They'll come home "perfect" but since you won't know how to handle them, guide them, or work with them they'll just REVERT within a few weeks or months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your in depth answer. I gave such a huge area because in my google searches there didn't seem to be any options in my area (central Jersey). I'm close to NYC as well. I'm willing to travel to for the board and train, which I am looking into the 24/7 2 to 3 week program.

I don't blame my dog at all for her natural behaviors. We were doing in person home training when she was a puppy and then I stopped shortly before my Dad passed away... so going through my grief and getting back on track with my life did take away from her having more progress. 

I am willing to put in the work to help train, but I am willing to pay for a place that will give her a good foundation in the shortest amount of time. The places I have seen do have training sessions with the owner throughout the program.

And with the adolescent behavior, that is more of my nervous energy coming across. Took her to the dog park today and her reaction to the other dogs really underscored the work that needs to be done. Also, that I don't want to potentially put anyone's dogs in danger. By any means not blaming her, just I feel a bit overwhelmed with managing it. With my 3 yr old miniature poodle, it was a different experience, as we had much more training classes together and his adolescent stage was much more manageable. 

In regards to the biting, I have tried many things with her. I will try to engage her with toys, she doesn't really play with them. She would much rather chase my other dog around, which is fine, but he does not always want to be chased. At the dog park, I had a tennis ball to try to pay fetch with her, which she did get the ball and bring it back a few times. I praised her, but her attention immediately goes to chasing my other dog. And then back to the nipping. With the trainer I did have when she was a puppy, taught me the "enough" command and using a water spray bottle to stop any rough play. Again, I practice that with her which works, but I'd just like to prevent the nipping from happening all together.

Hope this gives a more well rounded story of my situation.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Your puppy sounds like a perfectly normal puppy. Unless you _really _know the trainer and their training methods, I recommend against board and train. Far too many of them use aversive methods for training, up to and including electronic collars (with the national franchise chains, the very first thing the do is slap an e-collar on every single dog). Also, you need to learn how to work with your dog, and your dog needs to work with you. 

Finding a positive-based in person trainer is your best bet. Even a basic manners class at one of the big box stores is better than most board and train programs. 

In the meanwhile, the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has some good on-demand training videos for addressing the behaviors you are having trouble with. 








Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS155: Sit, Down, Stay : Basic Obedience for the Pet Dog


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com












Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS140: Stop Leash Pulling: Multiple Methods to Loose Leash Walking


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com












Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS150: Get Your Dog to Stop Jumping On People: Teaching Polite Greetings


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com












Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS180: Dealing with a High Energy Dog


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com





Concerning the dog park and chasing things:








Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS160: The Dog Park Dog: Pros and Cons of Dog Parks for Your Dog


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com












Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS165: How to Train Your Dog to Come: Reliable Recall Training


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com












Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS190: Don't Chase That! Stop Your Dog from Chasing Cars, Cats and Other Critters


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com


----------



## heartofalionxo (8 mo ago)

SteveS55 said:


> I'll echo the thoughts of most others. These don't sound like behavioral issues - just adolescent issues. You can enroll in a training course or find a reputable breeder in your area to come out and work with both of you. I had a trainer come out twice when my standard was about 11 months. Most of the training was for me. I would never consider board and train.


I will look into certified trainers! I read everyone's responses on the cons of board and train. Will definitely stay away from that.


----------



## heartofalionxo (8 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sounds like you have a typical immature poodle.
> 
> Just like I wouldn’t recommend sending a toddler to boarding school to learn how to sit quietly at the dinner table, I would probably choose to work on this stuff yourself, with the help of a certified trainer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice and the directory link. I guess I was mislabeling her puppy behavior as "behavioral issues" 🙃


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

heartofalionxo said:


> As the you and others stated, I will also look into training classes. Why would you not do board and train? Is there something bad with them? Throughout my time meeting different people with dogs, some people choose to do that.


I would not choose a board & training program because often they use more harsh training methods (such as prong, pinch, and shock collars) as a first resort rather than a last resort. Because Poodles tend to be sensitive, they do best with a positive training method. Training should be a bonding experience between dog and owner. If you send her off to someone else, she is missing out on that bonding opportunity with you. That's NOT to say you can't participate in a class or have a trainer to consult with, just that a board and train method does not have her working with you.

As I said in my previous reply, my sister used a board and training option with her dog. He was with the trainer for 3 weeks. Although the dog had no prior training, he was immediately put into a shock collar. He now only responds to commands while wearing the collar and experiences anxiety related to having the collar put on him as well as responding to a command.

There is no quick fix when it comes to training dogs, unfortunately. Anyone who can promise results that quickly is probably not using a training method I would want my dog exposed to.

I don't like dog parks for a variety of reasons: they can harbor parasites and illness, they can encourage reactivity and resource guarding, and there is a risk of dogs fighting. Your dog nipping at others at the dog park is a recipe for disaster. If she nips the wrong dog she could cause an injury or get hurt herself if the dog decides to fight back. I would reconsider participating in the dog park until she learns that nipping is unacceptable.


----------



## heartofalionxo (8 mo ago)

beowoof said:


> if i may ask... why board and train? board and train teaches your dog to listen to the trainer... and not all of them use humane or ethical methods. dogs don't generalize well, and anything your trainer teaches the dog will have to be repeated at home by you to maintain the lessons learned. ultimately training is improving the bond between YOU and your dog. investing the same amount of time and money into a private trainer or training classes helps you learn how to communicate better with your dog, and have your dog more receptive to listening to you, it's give and take.
> 
> i would be very, very apprehensive to send a dog to board & train programs because ultimately dog training is an unregulated industry and anyone can claim to be a dog trainer. finding an accredited (ccptd, karen pryor) at at the very least "fear free" would be the first step of training.
> 
> having an adolescent dog is no joke, and i can wholeheartedly empathize with wanting a break or feeling overwhelmed. PF has many kind and supportive members who will cheer on your wins and strategize new solutions. if you need a break, i'd suggest a dog sitter (friend, family member or professional) or doggie daycare to give yourself a little break as often as you need, and training regularly to work towards a mutually respectful and beneficial relationship with your dog.


To be honest, I hadn't heard about the negatives of board and train. I've lived in various locations (I'm in my late twenties) and knew people who had used board and train programs. But I'm glad I posted on this site to learn about that. 

Definitely have felt overwhelmed recently, but it makes me feel a bit better that these issues are normal and more workable than I had originally been thinking. Maybe she (and I) would benefit from dog daycare a couple days a week, since I work from home. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## heartofalionxo (8 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> I would not choose a board & training program because often they use more harsh training methods (such as prong, pinch, and shock collars) as a first resort rather than a last resort. Because Poodles tend to be sensitive, they do best with a positive training method. Training should be a bonding experience between dog and owner. If you send her off to someone else, she is missing out on that bonding opportunity with you. That's NOT to say you can't participate in a class or have a trainer to consult with, just that a board and train method does not have her working with you.
> 
> As I said in my previous reply, my sister used a board and training option with her dog. He was with the trainer for 3 weeks. Although the dog had no prior training, he was immediately put into a shock collar. He now only responds to commands while wearing the collar and experiences anxiety related to having the collar put on him as well as responding to a command.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your sister's experience with board and train. I definitely dont want to put my dog under stress or use negative reinforcement.

Initially writing this post I felt like there was something I couldn't do that she needs and thought that's why the board and train route is the way to go. But now I realize it is doable with some more patience and consistency.

I agree in wanting to avoid any disaster at the dog park. The dog nipping happened today really worried/alarmed me, which made me make this post. Sounds like the smart thing to do to avoid it for now until she can learn to not nip.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

heartofalionxo said:


> To be honest, I hadn't heard about the negatives of board and train. I've lived in various locations (I'm in my late twenties) and knew people who had used board and train programs. But I'm glad I posted on this site to learn about that.
> 
> Definitely have felt overwhelmed recently, but it makes me feel a bit better that these issues are normal and more workable than I had originally been thinking. Maybe she (and I) would benefit from dog daycare a couple days a week, since I work from home. Thanks for the advice!


absolutely, we all need breaks from time to time and it's completely understandable to want some time away from the furry ball of chaos known as the adolescent poodle. feeling overwhelmed is part of the process, Kirby is my first dog as an adult (i'm in my 20s too) and i have had more meltdowns over this little poodle than i ever anticipated. whenever i was completely at my wits end he got sent to spend the weekend with my parents or even have a playdate for a few hours with one of my friends who has a dog.

while he was away, i used the time to myself to let me clean, have a hot bath and catch up on much needed sleep + self care. a few days of daycare sounds like a really good middle ground. it'll give you time to miss the loveable ragamuffin while also recharging so that the time you spend together can be more intentional.

most dog trainers worth their salt will comment that dog training is often more about training the person rather than training the dog. i noticed in some of your responses you mentioned feeling nervous/anxious and i think that in many ways our clever poodles pick up on that. find a positive, certified trainer and work on building your confidence and communication with your pup. i'm almost on the other side (Kirby will be 2 in february and still reminds me he's a teenager some days) and i can tell you that every minute of training was absolutely worth it and paid dividends.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

In my area (not near you unfortunately!) there are at least a couple good trainers who also do daycare. This might be an excellent option for you! It would give you a break- which it sounds like you could use! Working from home with a puppy is no joke, and then adding your personal stresses!
Poodles can definitely be intense, and often that is more obvious or problematic in the standard size. 
I have a friend with an equally intense German Shepherd (lol no suprise) and having a trainer come to her for a few one-on-one sessions made a world of difference! She was able to learn that she had been 'reading' him wrong in some situations and therefore not reacting ideally. It can be really helpful to have both you and the trainer not distracted by other dogs in a group class for the concerns you have.
I think as well, you are at the worst age for a Spoo or other large breeds. The "wth was I thinking" stage, approx 9-15 months. So know that yes, it's tough now, but with some work you will come out on the other side!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

heartofalionxo said:


> Thanks for your in depth answer. I gave such a huge area because in my google searches there didn't seem to be any options in my area (central Jersey). I'm close to NYC as well. I'm willing to travel to for the board and train, which I am looking into the 24/7 2 to 3 week program.
> 
> I don't blame my dog at all for her natural behaviors. We were doing in person home training when she was a puppy and then I stopped shortly before my Dad passed away... so going through my grief and getting back on track with my life did take away from her having more progress.
> 
> ...


Likely I'm not much help but my first standard was a handful and I am an experienced dog person, mostly large dogs. Poodles seem to learn differently but they are so smart they can easily train you. My boy was also jumpy and nippy and I had to keep him separate from my other dogs. I just kept the training up, tried different methods, followed Susan Garrett videos, taught him it your choice, still I had issues but he did learn things. I even resorted to using a vibration collar. That helped to get his attention when he would run off. Now I can blow a whistle or just whistle if I can and he comes running. I have a 2nd poodle now also a standard but smaller and much more agile. They love running together in the backyard, the both nip and bite at one another while playing until I tell them enough. Sometimes I just have to leash one and then they both lie down. I had to keep them separate for awhile for various reasons mainly I could not let them free roam all over the house as my husband was ill and his mobility and balance was poor. I couldn't risk him falling. He has passed away earlier this year and I am just now getting to spend more time with the dogs and giving them more free time together in the house. They both are calming down. I don't normally have many guests but when I do one I put up as he is protective of me and the other I leash for about 10 minutes then he sniffs around and goes to his bed and just lies there. It took me a really long time to get where I am with the first one and the 2nd one well I kinda let him just do his own thing as I was dealing with a lot. He actually ally is turning out quite nice and he is just over a year. Took my other one 3 years. I personally do not like board & train, I like my dogs with me. I would look for a breed dog club even if its another breed like a GSD. There use to be some good one in central NJ but I haven't lived there now for over 30 years so...and I don't go to dog parks, not my thing too many dogs there that are just left to run and have no training. To me it can be dangerous if one dog is jumping and nipping at an unknown dog, it can turn into a real fight. Anyway thats my take.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

If you go with a board and train or daycare, you may want to look for one that is Fear Free Certified. I worked in a boarding/daycare facility when I was in undergrad, and if people saw them behind the scenes...they'd be very careful about selecting one. Owners think that it's good their dogs come home exhausted, but it's not. Daycare puts dogs into an unnatural and dysregulated mode. 

You may want to check out Spirit Dog Training or Susan Garrett's Recallers program online (Just saw @Mufar42 mentioned it too) . I'm doing the latter, and it's a full year of modules and her team is quite helpful. It's not just about recall at all. It would help you develop a much deeper bond with your dog through a few, short sessions each day. And there is a community of educators through her program who will work with you remotely to problem solve/assess your progress. My adolescent was hitting the point that he could not handle the stress of a class environment. Recallers has helped bridge the gap.

I suspect with some foundation work in training, your girl will do a 180*. She honestly does not sound like a difficult dog. Just a bouncy, energetic teen. It's also plausible that if you've been through a lot of stress, she's expressing it through acting out. Though, her acting out sounds very mild for a teen dog. I know that's all subjective, because you're living with it, but take heart. With some work and patience and bonding, she'll be an all-star.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I had a friend who sent her Jack Russell to a board and train place. The results were not good. I don't remember the details (it was many years ago), but I do remember that her dog came home with even more problems, and she ended up successfully rehoming her. 

I agree with others that board and train is not a good idea. I would add that not all poodles are alike. Some are much more aggressive and energetic than others. Also not all people/homes are alike. There have been some good suggestions here, and you may well be able to successfully train your dog. But if in the end, you are not able to get to the place where you and both of your dogs are happy, and where you feel that trips to the dog park are safe and enjoyable, then I would seriously consider the option of rehoming your poodle. Fortunately, it is pretty easy to find a home for a young, healthy standard poodle. I have participated in a handful of poodle rehomings, and in every case, it was good for the first owner, good for the second owner, and very good for the dog.

Best wishes to you whatever you decide.


----------



## NDFeldman (Nov 4, 2019)

Such good advice here. Where are you in Central Jersey? I’m in Hopewell and can recommend some excellent training schools and a wonderful private trainer whom I’ve worked with since my Standard was 9 months (she will be 3 on Feb. 1). Don’t lose heart your dog will calm down!


----------



## Laurel (Nov 1, 2020)

heartofalionxo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a 10 month old female Standard, and looking to enroll her in a board and train program. Would you have any affordable and reputable recommendations in the NJ, NY, or NYC area?
> 
> ...


Really think about Board and Train Facilities. They can be abusive to your dog. A lot of dogs can get overheated and have died in these facilities. Some dogs have been lost And never found. Really screen where you are going to leave your loved dog. A better alternative is to get a private well researched dog trainer to come to your home and train you to train your dog. Training with your dog actually increases your bond and your relationship. Really be careful. I work with rescue I am a volunteer with Missing Dogs Volunteer group and a vet tech. None of these facilities are regulated. So many horrible things I have seen happened to dogs. Your dog is a puppy, this is all normal behavior which is a lot of work to train. Be consistent and redundant with your dog and your training. She will learn to respond perfectly to you if you get trained to train her. It takes time and patience and love. You will find when she out grows puppy hood which can be 2 to 21/2 years old-yet with each month you will see her get better and better behavior if you put the time in. Get help from a reputable good -well know -great credentials trainer. Spend your time with your dog. You only will have her puppyhood for 2 years and you can’t get it back. Mold her for you by you training her and allowing your relationship and bond with her to grow together through this process. It does happen! Don’t let some stranger just train her like a soldier. She will bond with you and love you more for your involvement in this wonderful growing process for both of you. By this she will be your forever best friend for life!


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

In regards to play; can you find her other Spoos to play with. That has saved my hair. They have such a unique sense of play that when you see a standard poodle playing with another you realize that it’s Poodle Play. It’s not for timid dog owners. They use their mouths (mine likes to bite collars and lead dogs around). They use their paws. They use their body and when older, they use their mind to out smart other dogs. I’ve taught him “Time Out” if play gets heated. When they shake it off.. play resumes. They need to play and chase. It’s a beautiful thing to watch.

Take a fun class togethee; nose work or agility? Learn to have fun as a team. Flirt pole? If you don’t have one you might want to look it up.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm a certified professional dog trainer. Here's the truth about your situation. You can spend thousands and thousands of dollars to hire a board and train trainer who will teach your dog manners. The dog will be super well trained to work for the trainer. The trainer will show you all the wonderful things your dog knows how to do. Fantastic, right? No, wrong. Because you will not be trained to work with your dog. You cannot drop your piano music off at the piano teacher's house and expect to know how to play a concerto. You cannot drop your dog off at a trainer's house and expect your dog to behave for you. Board and train isn't the answer to your problems. The answer is you need to form a training relationship with your dog. Learning how to train a dog is a skill, like learning to play the piano. The more you learn, and practice, the better the results will be. Dog training isn't magic, but it is a skillset. Find someone to help you learn, and practice every day.

Another thing about dog trainers. It's an unregulated industry. Anyone can say they are a dog trainer. You wouldn't allow someone who claims to be an electrician wire your house. You'd hire a certified professional electrician. Certified professional dog trainers have been educated on how to train dogs, and more importantly, how to train people. When you look for a trainer, find a professional. Look for certifications. CPDT-KA or KPA-CTP trainers will guide you well. 

Your young poodle is acting like a perfectly normal young poodle. Nothing you can't fix with some guidance. If you want to hire me, I do work VIA Zoom. You can send me a DM at any time. Good luck with your dog and happy training.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Click-N-Treat said:


> ...
> Your young poodle is acting like a perfectly normal young poodle. Nothing you can't fix with some guidance. If you want to hire me, I do work VIA Zoom. You can send me a DM at any time. Good luck with your dog and happy training.


Fabulous post from Click-N-Treat. I remember reading every installment of a long thread on how Click-N-Treat trained Noelle as a diabetes alert dog a few years ago. I learned a lot about training and a lot about type 1 diabetes just from reading those posts. Hiring Click-N-Treat sounds like the perfect solution -- a fabulous opportunity.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Alarm bells! Board and Train! 
Here it is Dec 6, 2022 and I am just now reading your post. I am so grateful to all of the wonderful poodle owners that have responded with the answer to NOT send your dear puppy there. I am so grateful to the Board and Train man in my area who actually recommended to me that I Not send my puppy to him! I was at wits end during his teen years, and I so needed him to become my well trained Service Dog. But he was a handful and I could not figure out what to do! Thank goodness the conscionable Board and Train owner who said to me: "If that is what you want I recommend that you Not send him here." Yes, it turned out they were using aversive methods. Instead I looked for local dog trainers. One I even paid for three expensive private lessons ahead of time. I never took the last two lessons even though I lost my money because of how my spoo reacted to him, and his insistence on using a chain training collar, which my spoo went crazy with. The first command he taught him was "NO!". Ugh. Unbelievably he now calls himself a Service Dog trainer.

The trainer I ended up with is amazing, and she is not on any of the 'certified' lists mentioned. But she is a Behaviorist trainer, and a psychology teacher in the local University. I found her word of mouth. She trained Me to be the best trainer Sometimes the absolutely best trainers are not searchable on the internet. Or they would be overwhelmed with requests.

My spoo ended up an incredibly intelligent, top of the class, and best service dog anyone could imagine. I wish he was still 3 years old.

I now have people asking me to train (Both their dogs, and their kids!). I have no problem training dogs. It is a delight. It is the owners I have a problem with and not enough patience to deal with. I am 76 now and do not know what to do. I do not have the energy to deal with all of the puppyhood and adolescence and leaning over to pick up toys and poos, and ?, and still be able to keep going, even though I know that my adorable 13+ year old spoo would help me in the training. .


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

heartofalionxo said:


> ... We were doing in person home training when she was a puppy and then I stopped shortly before my Dad passed away... so going through my grief and getting back on track with my life did take away from her having more progress.
> 
> ... Took her to the dog park today and her reaction to the other dogs really underscored the work that needs to be done.


I apologize. I had not thoroughly read all of your posts. I am so sorry that your Dad died. Of course you are in grief and that would make training a teen poodle so much harder than it normally would be. 

Do not give up on finding a great trainer. Some of the best are not on any list online with credentials. Check with many multiple sources. Any and all local vets; all feed stores and pet supply stores; on-line; word of mouth ( go to the dog park and ask people who have well behaved dogs); anyone you see out walking whose dog appears happy but still behaving and friendly; any local AKC; good breeders in the area; any dog training facility in the area; the local humane society or dog pound; .... And then take all of these recommendations and consider. Then go watch them in a training session with another dog. Only then would I let them interact with my dog, and see what happens. If they use any aversive methods, or if my dog reacts negatively to them, I would be very cautious. 

There are also good online trainings, ie Fendy. You can do this!


----------

